# Barbie Nurse pattern



## patway (Nov 3, 2012)

Barbie Nurse pattern 
Not sure if conversion to pdf doc worked


----------



## patway (Nov 3, 2012)

I have done something wrong? However if you click on download pic and pattern does show up.


----------



## skinny minnie (Jan 4, 2012)

Worked fine for me


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks. Worked for me too.


----------



## Marge St Pete (Jul 21, 2011)

THIS IS SO ADORABLE. THANK YOU


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

It worked. So cute.


----------



## tricotscalins (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks a lot for sharing the patterns.


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

patway said:


> I have done something wrong? However if you click on download pic and pattern does show up.


The downloads worked GREAT.....
My Great-Granddaughter will love it............
when I finally get it knitted..... I may EVEN knit it in several different colors.........
Hugs & Merry Christmas ....... CBCarol


----------



## mumsie (Mar 14, 2012)

thankyou for this brilliant pattern
suzanne in a ery chilly Rosyth (Scotland)


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

Thank you, love making Barbie clothes.


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

patway said:


> I have done something wrong? However if you click on download pic and pattern does show up.


Here it is in .pdf.


----------



## Eleanor Wright (Oct 7, 2011)

Just opened this pattern and it is a definite to make for my granddaughters - many thanks


----------



## hennie (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks xxx


----------

